# [SOLVED] lg external dvd drives



## sogal (Apr 23, 2011)

i need a driver for my lg external super multi dvd rewriter but all i can find are sites where there is a charge for driver. are there no longer free drivvers for dvd drives?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: lg external dvd drives*

Windows should contain the basic driver for the device to work.

What problem are you having?

Is the drive properly identified in Device Manager with no problems?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: lg external dvd drives*

Unless you are having trouble with the dvd burner I don't see a need for them but if you are looking for them you can go to the LG site LG Customer Service & Product Support: Find LG Manuals and More | LG USA and look above the pink ribbon for "Find a model by selecting the product category" and click the pink + sign. After you click and expand it go to "Computer Products" and look for the "Burners and Drives" tab under Computer Products and click on it and search for your model number for your dvd burner.


----------



## sogal (Apr 23, 2011)

my drive does not recognize a dvd is in it. it keeps telling me to load a disc when a disc is already in the drive. i will check to see if the device manager shows the dvd drive.


thank you for your help. i was at such a loss.

sophia

i have gone into the device manager and checked every entry. there is no showing for a dvd device.

thank you. i guess i will just try everything. it's a case of a little knowledge is a dangerous thing. and no knowledge but a belief that any problem can be solved is a catastrophe.

sophia


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: lg external dvd drives*

What is the model number of the drive?

In Device Manager it would be listed under DVD/CD-ROM drives (if detected)

Check the BIOS to see if the drive is detected.

Check the cables are securely connected to the motherboard.


----------



## sogal (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: lg external dvd drives*

thank you. i went to the web site and did an online chat with a tech. the problem was i was usng a usb 1.0 cable when i should have been using a usb 2.0 cable. boy is my face red.

thank. you all for your help. it is so reassuring to have support so that old people like me can use the internet and computers. 

sophia shore


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: lg external dvd drives*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for the update.


----------

